# Remington 1100 question



## donaldson1943 (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you supposed to put one in the chamber first and then load the magazine everytime. Just curious if I don't put one in the chamber and just fill the magazine when I pull back the bolt it will not put a shell in the chamber. I have to first put one in the chamber then release the bolt and then fill the mag. Is this just the way Remmy 1100s work?
Thanks


----------



## weagle (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes,  Drop one in the open chamber then load the mag. 

Weagle


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 25, 2008)

I had an 11-87 (similiar) that you had to rack/cycle fast in order to cycle one out of the tube and into the chamber. I put the butt pad on my hip and slammed the handle back with authority. 

I seem to remember if I did it slow it would lock open, then I had to push in the bolt release on the bottom, but then again, this was on the 11-87 . They sure look similiar though.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 25, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> I had an 11-87 (similiar) that you had to rack/cycle fast in order to cycle one out of the tube and into the chamber. I put the butt pad on my hip and slammed the handle back with authority.
> 
> I seem to remember if I did it slow it would lock open, then I had to push in the bolt release on the bottom, but then again, this was on the 11-87 . They sure look similiar though.



I have one and can't remember when I tried that last, because I usually do exactly what you describe, put one in chamber then one in the mag tube.  But I think it is supposed to pull one out of the mag tube when you pull the bolt back (immediately after it ejects the empty hull, if there is one).

May have to play around with exactly how fast to pull the bolt to make it work as GAnaturalist suggested.  That is certainly how I would want it if I need to carry it any distance before actually being ready to shoot, i.e nothing in the chamber.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, contrary to the practice of many people, you don't want to feather the bolt close --you want to use the release, and let it slam into place.  It is designed to operate that way.


----------



## tinytim (Aug 25, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Also, contrary to the practice of many people, you don't want to feather the bolt close --you want to use the release, and let it slam into place.  It is designed to operate that way.



Yeah....what he said.....I have eased the bolt up and then later threw up on a bird and then.....click.  The bolt has tho be closed with authority.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2008)

11-87s will automatically chamber a round when you pull the bolt back and release.  an 1100 will pull a shell out of the magazine, but the bolt will remain open until you push the button on the bottom.  then it will close and chamber a round.

On either gun, when a round is already chambered and you want to unload, pull the bolt back and eject the shell and it will also pull a shell out of the mag but the bolt will stay open.  then I usually just tip the gun over and the shell will fall out.


----------



## rip2k3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree with Doc. That is exactly how my 25 year old 1100 works.


----------



## Stu (Sep 19, 2008)

You can load the 1100 either way. In my opinion the best way to load the 1100 is open the chamber drop the shell in and hit the silver button on the bottom of the magazine to close the acton; now put the shells into the magazine. That is the way that I have always done it with the 1100. I have used the 1100 for competitive sheet and have run many many thousands of rounds through my 1100. Fantastic Shotgun.


----------



## Mlrtime (Sep 19, 2008)

My best friend gave my son an old 1100 of his that is this way. I didn't know about it and called him. He told me exactly the same thing. Drop one in the chamber, let the bolt slam closed and load the magazine.


----------

